# طرق تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية



## محمد 122 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير
هذا عرض تقديمي عن طرق تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجديد في المضمون ننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك .....


----------



## jassim78 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد 122 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخ مهندس المحبة والاخ جاسم وكل عام وانتم بخير
اعتقد ان استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في تحلية المياه مطلب رئيسي لنا كدول ستعاني عاجلا ام اجلا من نقص المياه وسأحاول باذن الله وضع المزيد من المعلومات في المواضيع القادمة ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي محمد ونحن بالأنتظار ......


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## ابو ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t248917.html

Check my answer at the link above

In summary, don't waste your time. There is nothing called solar desalination. Although millions of dollars of funds have been wasted on these researches just to find out that it doesn't work


----------



## محمد 122 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لمشاركات الجميع ووشكرا للاخ critic وعلى العموم اذا اردت ان تطرح فرضا بصفة عامة فوجب عليك ايجاد ادله لهذا الفرض اتفق معك في اراي بان تقنية التناضح العكسي في الوقت الحالي هي اكثر الطرق كفاءة لتحلية المياه ولكنها طريقة مكلفة للطاقة الكهربية وتحتاج الى فنيون مهرة لاجراء عمليات الصيانه والاحلال والتجديد للاغشية
من الناحية الاخرى وبالنسبة لطرق التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية فاعتقد ان الهدف منها هو منافسة التكلفة الاقتصادية للطرق المطروحة حاليا مثل التناضح العكسي
ومن خلال قراءاتي كباحث في هذا الموضوع اود طرح الحقائق التالية كما اود ان اختم بسؤال
1- وصلت نظم التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية الى مرحلة الانتاج التجاري والدليل على ذلك ان هناك محطة تحلية بالطاقة الشمسية في جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية بتقنية الترطيب وازالة الرطوبة تنتج 500 لتر في اليوم انشئتها شركة المانية
2- في الميريا باسبانيا توصل الباحثون الى طرق تعطي نفس كفاءة استخدام الطاقة بالنسبة لطريقة التناضح العكسي
3- كنت عضوا بمعمل مهتم بالطاقة الشمسية باليابان ولم اجدهم يوما غير متفائلين عن طرق التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية ولانهم لايعرفون المستحيل فقد حصلنا على براءة اختراع مسجلة في السعودية واليابان والاردن وايران عن طريقة تحلية باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية تعطي انتاجية 500 لتر/يوم/متر مربع من خلايا تركيز الطاقة الشمسية وهذا الرقم يفوق بمراحل كل ما تم نشره في السنوات السابقة 
وسؤالي الان الى حضراتكم اذا وجدتم طريقة تكلفة انتاج المياه العذبة فيها تعادل تكلفة انتاج المياه بالتناضح العكسي مع وجود ميزات اخرى مثل سهولة التركيب والصيانة وكفاءة استخدام المساحات المتاحة فماذا سيكون خياركم؟ 
وكنت اردت ان اسرد موضوعا في احدى طرق التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية للمهتمين ولكن للاسف الوقت دائما يداهمنا جميعا فادعو الله ان يجعلنا من الذاكرين والشاكرين لنعمائة في كل وقت وحين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ayman moh (11 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## نور جابر (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اخ / محمد122*


*وندعوا لكم بالمزيد من النجاح والتوفيق .*


*ونرجوا توضيح :-*


*الخليه التي انتاجيتها 500 لتر/يوم/متر مربع من خلايا تركيز الطاقة الشمسية .*


*مع بعض الرسومات التوضيحيه لأن النتيجه مشجعه جدا لأن تغزوا السوق بدلا من الاساليب المستخدمه حاليا بنظام الضغط الاثموزي .او **التناضح العكسي*​


----------



## عبيد الله الهاشمي (26 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## حسين ميسي (4 أبريل 2011)

يسلمو الله يوفقك


----------



## مرحبتين كبار (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء المهندسين , هناك طلب بأن تكون المواضيع مترجمة لكي يستفيد منها أكبر عدد ممكن من القراء
أنا لست مهندساً و لا أعرف الانجليزية و غيري كثير
شاكر للباشوات مقدما ً و دمتم بود .​


----------



## ban2009ban (28 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد 122 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لمشاركات الجميع ووشكرا للاخ critic وعلى العموم اذا اردت ان تطرح فرضا بصفة عامة فوجب عليك ايجاد ادله لهذا الفرض اتفق معك في اراي بان تقنية التناضح العكسي في الوقت الحالي هي اكثر الطرق كفاءة لتحلية المياه ولكنها طريقة مكلفة للطاقة الكهربية وتحتاج الى فنيون مهرة لاجراء عمليات الصيانه والاحلال والتجديد للاغشية
> من الناحية الاخرى وبالنسبة لطرق التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية فاعتقد ان الهدف منها هو منافسة التكلفة الاقتصادية للطرق المطروحة حاليا مثل التناضح العكسي
> ومن خلال قراءاتي كباحث في هذا الموضوع اود طرح الحقائق التالية كما اود ان اختم بسؤال
> ...




اخي العزيز يليت توضح فكرة انتاج 500ليتر/يوم/متر مربع ؟؟؟
اعتقد ان هذه كمية كبيرة جدا ومشجعة
ةتقبل فائق التحيات


----------



## محمد 122 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحلية المياه بتقنية الترطيب*

السلام عليكم
 زاد الاهتمام حاليا بتقنية تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية بتقنية الترطيب وازالة الرطوبة 
والطريقة ببساطة تعتمد على جعل الهواء الجاف يمر عبر رذاذ من الماء المالح فيتم ترطيب الهواء ومن ثم يمر الهواء الرطب عبر مبادل حراري فيتكثف الماء العذب. والملف المرفق عباره عن بحث صيني في الموضوع بالنسبه لرقم 500 لتر/يوم/متر مربع من خلابا تركيز الطافة الشمسية فهو براءة اختراع لا استطيع التكلم عنها تفصيلا ولكن كل ما في الموضوع هو حسن استغلال الطاقة الشمسية مع توظيف مبادئ انتقال الكتلة لزيادة معدل ترطيب الهواء وزيادة كفاءة تكثيف الماء العذب​


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

